# Dog Training Free Workshop (London) - recall



## Alesya Trainer (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a great pleasure to welcome all the dog's owners to a* free Christmas training workshop* that will take place on Tuesday 18th of December in Epping Forest (*East London* - Whipps Cross/James Lane)  The workshop will cover the *recall*, the most important command in the dog's life (regardless that our dog is not even conscious about this fact).

Due to the practical nature of the workshop there will be no time for long theoretical discussions, therefore all the most important issues concerning the recall we will be discussing and practicing simultaneously.

During the workshop there will be pointed out the importance of the ultimate recall in thedog training as well as the most difficult and challenging situations (such as playing with other dogs, running after the birds etc).
Participants of the training will learn how to teach their dog - step by step - to come back all the time we call it.

Number of the participants with dogs: 5
Number of observers: 8
Date and time: 18th of December at 12pm
Place: Epping Forest (James Lane/Whipps Cross)

If you would like to take part in this training workshop, please get in touch with me via PM or email me on alesya.miroshnikov at gmail.com (please provide me with the information about your dog's breed, it's age, whether it has some behavior problems)

If your have any problem with your dog related to the topic of the workshop, you will be able to find possible solutions during the training.

Hopefully the weather will be cooperating with us and everyone will be able to benefit from this day!


----------



## Alesya Trainer (Dec 9, 2012)

P/s By the end of the workshop there will be a little competition - and some Christmas Training Prizes of course!


----------

